# Tektro TR160-7 Bremsscheibe und Adapter (A_F180/R160)



## CrossReichswald (4. November 2013)

Ich verkaufe hier eine Tektrobremsscheibe Modell TR 160-7 mit 160mm  Durchmesser.
Die Bremsscheibe wurde ca. drei Monate am Hinterrad  gefahren. Normale Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden, keine Schäden.
Sie  wurde nur durch eine größere ersetzt. Schrauben sind dabei. 
Desweiteren ist noch ein passender Adapter (A_F180/R160) abzugeben. Ebenfalls mit vier Schrauben. 
Würde die Bremsscheibe und den Adapter auch getrennt abgeben. Fragen werden gerne beantwortet.


----------



## saturno (5. November 2013)

zu teuer, gibts neu schon wesentlich günstiger. z.b

http://www.bikecorner24.de/bremssch...w/bremsscheibe-180mm-185mm/tektro-p-1083.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossReichswald (5. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Wurde angepasst.
Ich hatte nur welche für 17 im Netz gefunden.
Aber es steht ja auch als Verhandlungsbasis drin.


----------

